# Sacramento Area IBS Support Group Formed - First Meeting is Sunday, Feb 18th, 2007



## 17438 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sunday, February 18, 20076:45pm to 8:15pmCarmichael Library Community Room5605 Marconi Ave, Carmichael, CA 95608The meeting will be held in the Community Room after library hours. We will have access to the restrooms, of course!This is a support group targeted at those with IBS but anyone with Crohn's or Colitis is welcome to attend. Also any friends or family members are welcome. If you have any questions please e-mail me at hohoyumyum###hotmail.com. Thanks.***Note: This meeting is not co-sponsored by the Sacramento Public Library Authority.***


----------

